# Carrier Ecobee and Steam Humidifier



## Gunnerboy123 (Oct 31, 2021)

I have an Ecobee stat, I wired acc+ to a 24 vac coil, used furnace common on other side of coil. The n.o. contact I’m breaking my hiLimit then back to humidistat terminals on humidifier. For the fan pack , it has its own output of 24 vac,
so does the”H” terminal on the furnace. With that said to prove airflow for the humidifier I was going to use another relay to come off my fan pack terminals to a 24 vac coil, then use the n.c. contacts , one to “G” going to the stat and the other
side back to the furnace. Is this the normal wiring?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

